# Just moved to GETXO, looking for fun people!



## Sammysp87 (Sep 13, 2012)

So I'm a 24year old female who's just moved to Getxo from London, working as an au pair, and am keen to meet easy going people for socialising, shopping, chatting, eating, drinking, the usual. Spanish/English/whoever would be great!


----------



## eliz.r.morgan (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, I also just moved to Getxo from the U.S. a couple days ago to be an Au Pair. I'm 18, a bit younger than you, but it would be nice to explore the area with someone and I don't know Spanish yet. Let me know!

-Eliza


----------

